# Overclocking abit ip35



## ionicsachin (Apr 7, 2008)

hi friends
i am new to overclocking 
i ve read many many online guides to novice overclocking....i ve familiarised myself with all the terms and thr meanings.....now i m planning to give it a try on my e8200 on ip35-pro....
system clock is 333 i think....can i take it directly to 380 or 390 and then start 5 mhz small increments....coz i ve seen ppl get 400x8 easily on e8200 easily....
wat is use of increasing nb voltage when unstable


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 7, 2008)

you can just take it directly to 400 instead of increments.i've done that on our E8200 and Biostar TP35D2A7 and ur mobo is way way better ! maybe it will go upto 430-440 without any V-mod but i'm yet to test mine 
then start doing it the increment way
btw which ram is it ? value ram?

and here's a tutorial on E8200 overclocking-
*www.utheguru.com/overclocking-an-intel-e8200-core-2-duo-processor-2


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 7, 2008)

thats wat the ram is tensing me up....
its a transcend 2x1gb 800mhz ddr2....bought it for 2100bucks....
which is the best 2x1gb under 2k for overclocking


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 8, 2008)

any suggestions?


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2008)

Patriot EP/Signature Series or Corsair XMS series! 
A Patriot Signature could be affordable by paying couple of hundreds over 2K, though XMS on the other hand is way costly. Btw, let me share u a secret...Patriot Signature RAMs with heat sink have few modules which are of EP series by part number. Believe me, if u are lucky as me...u are going to love the honest cheat!!


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 9, 2008)

i am confused between 2
patriot signature 2x1gb pc2-6400 costing 2.2k
and
g-skill 2x1gb pc2-6400 for 2.3
in reviews the 2nd one has proven better and it easily goes to 475 mhz which is enuf coz i m no serious overclocker


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep, G-Skill is good. Dont go by reviews everytime. I have Patriot and it touches 500Mhz easily. Depends upon the model though. I leave last choice upon you.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 9, 2008)

i ll go with g-skill....coz i m gettin it locally at ease.....
and lolz....any overclock xpected frm my present transcend 2x1gb 800mhz sticks....


----------



## hellgate (Apr 9, 2008)

r u clocking on the stock HSF?
as for the ram the Transcend 800MHz sud easily do 900MHz and above (my 667 does 900MHz).


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 9, 2008)

wat is hsf? is it voltage?
and i dint overclock yet....
shud i give these transcend sticks a try?
wat vdimm are u using?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 9, 2008)

HSF= Heat sink and fan. Are you using any 3rd party coolers?


----------



## hellgate (Apr 9, 2008)

HSF = Heatsink Fan. ru using the Intel stock HSF?
try the Transcend sticks,they aint that bad.
vdimm for me is 2.2v @ 900MHz @ 4-4-4-12.

try these settings 4 ur E8200:
FSB = 400
DRAM:FSB = 1:1

CPU vcore = 1.4050 (if system is stable then dec to 1.3850 and try)
leave rest to default settings.try these rec the idle and load temps and post here.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 9, 2008)

sure i will give these settings a try. ... ..i m using arctic silver 5 with stock cooler:d.....i kno it sux
and i ll be bak on monday with overclock results....i ve got my iitjee this sunday....


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 9, 2008)

hellgate said:


> HSF = Heatsink Fan. ru using the Intel stock HSF?
> try the Transcend sticks,they aint that bad.
> vdimm for me is 2.2v @ 900MHz @ 4-4-4-12.
> 
> ...


 

what does this 4-4-4-12 and 5-5-5-12 means... i have read it in many places...


----------



## hellgate (Apr 9, 2008)

4-4-4-12 -> these figs denote the memory timings ur ram can do at a certain fsb (i.e 4-4-4-12 @ 667MHz).
4-4-4-12 correspond to the following: CL-RCD-RP-RAS

Just read thru this and u'll understand:

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/26


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2008)

ionicsachin said:


> i m using arctic silver 5 with stock cooler:d.....i kno it sux


Not actually !!  I've applied AS5 with stock HSF on my Quad, and clocked at 2.8Ghz, the temps are reduced alot. Atleast the difference is enough to makeup for what i paid for AS5! Aftermarket coolers are anytime better than stock HSF though..


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 9, 2008)

which is the best value for money cooler....


----------



## hellgate (Apr 10, 2008)

get TRUE if u can.sud cost bout 2.7k. + cost of a good 120mm fan


----------

